# Reverse flood lights



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I want to have a buddy of mine build me a reverse light setup similar to a back up buddy, but a little different, any particular flood light you guys like over others? I want something bright and durable.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I like the light pattern on the Harbore Freight Tools 12 V Halogen Vehicle Work Lite. Item # 93904
Ive had other brands of work lights with rubber housings and had a problem with the ground on the light. they grounded through the mounting rivet and it corrodes. I drill a hole and run a new ground wire I solder to the mount.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

I use two of these *Hella Double Beam AS115 Work Lamp (CR)*"close range"









Dual beam so there are 4- H3's lit up when in reverse. Probably overkill but makes backing up more easy. They are available in a PC lens too if you plan on punishing them allot. Mine are glass and have hit the bank several times with no breakage yet.
They have separate feed wires too so you can select 1 or both lamps.

The link I posted is a good source too, very nice people.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Matt400;962832 said:


> ...Dual beam so there are 4- H3's lit up when in reverse. Probably overkill but makes backing up more easy. They are available in a PC lens too if you plan on punishing them allot. Mine are glass and have hit the bank several times with no breakage yet.
> They have separate feed wires too so you can select 1 or both lamps.
> 
> The link I posted is a good source too, very nice people.


I bought my Hella 700FF thru their ebay store at a reduced price from retail. Here are a pair of the AS115 with PC lenses on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hell...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Fran


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

JeepTJ;963685 said:


> I bought my Hella 700FF thru their ebay store at a reduced price from retail.


Fran, how do you like your 700's? I have a pair still in the box to put on my pickup that will replace my 130w KC Slim-Lites.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Matt400;963781 said:


> Fran, how do you like your 700's? I have a pair still in the box to put on my pickup that will replace my 130w KC Slim-Lites.


Matt, I've never used anything but Hella's (700's on my Jeep XJ and 500's on my Porsche 912). Many people say KC's are great. I would have to believe them from all the reviews. I live in a very rural area---lots of wooded roadways, no street lights, houses back 200-300 feet off the road---lots of deer & moose. I travel 22 miles each way to work--only 2 stop signs the whole distance---you get the picture. I needed brighter lights to supplement the crappy rectangular lights found on XJ's (and some Wranglers). I bought the 700FF and only use them with the high beams (switched through a relay, triggered by the high beam wire). They throw out a very long range and broad light (I have 100 watt bulbs). They seem fairly tough, I'm always hitting them with my plow light frame and they haven't broken. They're all plastic, so won't rust. They serve my purpose, so I don't think I would need anything else or more expensive.

Fran


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I went to my local tractor dealer and bought tractor headlights for 8.99 each and mounted then and connected them to my reverse lights. Unless your trying to see 200 feet behind you your wasting your money with anything worth more as far as I'm concerned. Many today are so into the combination Emergency Vehicle / Christmas tree thingy there out plowing with not realizing that extra power could be used for the plow and needed light rather than something that will blind the average person. Just My 2 Cents


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

JeepTJ;963792 said:


> Many people say KC's are great. I would have to believe them from all the reviews.


Not so great, I have Hella FF1000's on our Jeep and at 55w they outperform the 130w KC's on my pickup. The SlimLites are not a FreeForm and not as large in diameter so I think thats where its all lost.
Thanks for the review!


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Back Up Lighting*

I Use The Aforemetioned Cheap Agricultural Style Rubber Mounted Lights. They Have The Highest Survival Rate and Are CHEAP. Damage Does Not Cause A Trip To The Local Anger Management Provider.The Bigger Issue To Address is Wiring !!! Run Power to The Rear of The Vehicle To A Relay Behind One of Your Tailights And ONLY TRIGGER that Relay To Power Your Lights With Battery Power If Your Using Them As Reverse Lights. Modern Day Factory Wiring Cant And Is Not Designed To Handle Large Loads As With Older Vehicles ( Even Then This Was The Proper Way To Do It ) Hope This Helps Acme


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

starc;963799 said:


> I went to my local tractor dealer and bought tractor headlights for 8.99 each and mounted then and connected them to my reverse lights.
> 
> I agree, it's an easy set up and you won't get a ticket driving down the road because you forget to turn them off. They're only 12 volt, won't put any strain on your system. Mount em on the trailer hitch if you do the headache rack the glare from the box will cancel out the advatage of the extra lights.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Most of the round implement lights are 35 watt incandescent sealed beam. I switched 3 sets (different trucks) over to KC 26 series lights and haven't looked back. They're 55w halogens with a good reflector. I also have 3 HID floods on one of my trucks for spreading salt. Pricey at 200 bones each, but it's like daylight back there once they warm up.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

check out the rear bumper reverse light thread that is currently active......


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Is the KC a flood light? I've found all the KCs I've looked at where to much of a spot to work well as a backup light.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

theplowmeister;964778 said:


> Is the KC a flood light? I've found all the KCs I've looked at where to much of a spot to work well as a backup light.


Yes, the 26 series backup light comes with a flood lens. And they're much cheaper on Amazon BTW...


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

If you don't buy a specific use lamp such as one designed for back-up, flood or work area then another option that can work well is a fog lamp. Their short narrow beam when aimed proper will light up the needed area without lighting up the parking lot on the next street.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Brightness isn't as important as where it shines, back and sideways/back.


----------

